# Double feather board



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

This is the feather board I use for routing raised panels with a vertical bit on the table.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That looks like it would work,thanks for posting.
Herb


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Why buy them when you can make them!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow that looks heavy duty


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks good. What is the feather board made of? I am talking about the comb part.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

hawkeye10 said:


> Looks good. What is the feather board made of? I am talking about the comb part.


I'm wondering if some kind of a jig is used to keep the cuts distances consistent from each other , or if its eyeballed ?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

now that is slick...


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

hawkeye10 said:


> Looks good. What is the feather board made of? I am talking about the comb part.


 All made of scrap plywood. I always make them cheap and fast to see if it really works. 
Then if I need to update it I can make changes, but I usually make jig out of whatever I have.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

RainMan1 said:


> I'm wondering if some kind of a jig is used to keep the cuts distances consistent from each other , or if its eyeballed ?


 Use a spacer to lay out the lines and hand cut on the bandsaw.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

fire65 said:


> Use a spacer to lay out the lines and hand cut on the bandsaw.


I kinda suspected a bandsaw as the slots looked to tight to have been done with a table saw blade


----------



## TallPaul85 (Sep 27, 2004)

I am a new member, what do I need to do to see the attached thumbnails. Can't tell much with only one picture. Thank You.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

click on the picture or right click it and hit view image...


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Really great idea.


----------

